# Machine Gun Sound



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I am making a gun for a Nemesis I am building. I am looking for a loud up close sound. That I can put on one of those 10 sec recorders to put in side of it. If anyone has a really good one I could sure use it. Thanks.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

try http://www.sounddogs.com/, search on machine gun


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

http://www.freesound.org is also a great website to look at.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Guys. I went to freesound and a ton of other places yesterday. But so far everything is to short of a burst, or the steady fire is to slow. I am still going through sound dogs. Their search give me 5000 options.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I like to use www.findsounds.com

This one probably isn't long enough but you could loop it.
http://www.artifex.ws/images/mg.wav


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Hauntiholik, I haven't checked the link yet. The wav file has the speed I was looking for. I have to get my recorder in and see what it will sound like on it.


----------



## Nightwing (Aug 1, 2007)

I was thinking of incorporating a machine gun sound this year too, and my idea was to extract it from the first Home Alone movie, where the kid chases the pizza guy away with the gun sounds. I'll have to check out the above links too.


----------

